# Favorite Color



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Buckskin is my favorite, ALWAYS has been. I was so close to owning this buckskin mare, she was so perfect....she sold 2 days before we had planned to pick her up. i was crushed.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i loike greys, dark bays and bays. i have never had a grey, but my first horse was a nice dark chocolate bay... and the horse i have now is bay, i love the black stockings!!! i have always loved the bright red bays with black stalkings too!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love blacks, roans, buckskins, palominos and grullas. I have never owned any horse this color, but it is my wish to someday own those colors lol.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I like bays. And blue roans. -nod-


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Buckskin. No, wait -- grey. On second thought, buckskin. But maybe grey. No, definitely buckskin. Umm, I think maybe grey. Oh, heck, I don't know. Black! :lol:


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like bays, but I see too many, bays without white though  I love bays with a face marking and/or something around their legs or feet. Probably for some reason my least favorite color would be chestnut, i dunno why, they just don't appeal to me for some reason (even though you didn't ask about which ones we didn't like, lol ) I also love black looking horses or a "black" with some white marking somewhere.

~AL615


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Paints, bays, buckskins, chestnuts.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I'm a little biased because Thumper is a bright red bay, but that's my favorite color .


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love dark\black bays...and I've owned a couple. One was so dark, he may very well have been genetically black, but he was gorgeous. 

I also like chrome...not a huge fan of 'mostly white' horses, but love the leg markings, and facial markings, and minimal overo markings.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

My fav colour is cremello and always has been ever since I saw a picture of a magical looking snow white horse with blue eyes when I was like 6! haha.

I just recently got my first cremello! I couldn't be happier 

I also like liver chestnuts.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have always LOVED bays. My two most treasured/memorable horses were bays and when we were looking for DD's horse it was bays that kept catching my eye (and that DD ended up choosing - she does take after me, lol). 
Close second would be buckskins.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

AppyLover615 said:


> I like bays, but I see too many, bays without white though  I love bays with a face marking and/or something around their legs or feet. Probably for some reason my least favorite color would be chestnut, i dunno why, they just don't appeal to me for some reason (even though you didn't ask about which ones we didn't like, lol ) I also love black looking horses or a "black" with some white marking somewhere.
> 
> ~AL615


Ah you would love my bays
Pi has 2 hind socks and a star and Tangles (although technically black/brown) has 4 socks and a star 



ANYWAY... in answer to the question...
My fave is palomino appaloosa-
as seen on my horsie soulmate Pepe i also like black and dark colours- unique is good


























and yes i know i look like a dork but that was like 5 years ago


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Xivo, I think I'M IN LOVE.
I want that appy. I'm stealing it.
Well before I saw the above horse, I used to love plain horses. Like bay with no socks, just facial markings. Or I used to love really shiny chestnuts.
But now I'm in love with palomino appys. Especially, leopard palomino appys.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

> Xivo, I think I'M IN LOVE.
> I want that appy. *I'm stealing it*.


^^me too! erm.. i didn't say that... lol 

~AL615


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Its ok guys you aren't the only ones- i'll have no idea who to look for when Pepe goes missing  we were thinking of selling him in the future

OMG- this one time i was at a competition some lady came up to me and said "i would love to skin your horse and make a floor rug out of him " :S i was like "get away u creep!"


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ouch, I can't believe someone would actually tell you that. But I have to agree with everyone else he's beautiful, I sure wouldn't kick him out of my barn!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Whatever color this is, it is labeled as "the satin gene" and I can't find any other pictures, so I assume it is just some random term. http://www.homozygous-horses.com/satin01.jpg I don't have any strong likes or dislikes, but I could definitely name colors that are low on the favorite list. I guess my top favorites are darker (but not the close to black kind) bays, grullas, true blacks, and dark blue roans. I have owned a lovely bay and a liver chestnut and I think they both looked wonderful in their color, no other color could have suited them better.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

haviris said:


> Ouch, I can't believe someone would actually tell you that. But I have to agree with everyone else he's beautiful, I sure wouldn't kick him out of my barn!


 
Oh well i'm not selling him to get rid of him! i love him to bits !! Its more he's not getting ridden and he's a great schoolmaster so i'd rather a little kid be able to move along on him than have him wasting away here and getting fat


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Xivo, you're down Sydney way aren't you?
We're looking for a pony club/all-rounder for my sister. You have to tell me when your selling him.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

we're goulburn- like an hr north of canberra- looking at like 5k for him too just in case u were interested- i will keep u post if/when he goes up but we have had about 7 offers already


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

5K thats pretty decent for a horse of that colour. Yerr, I'd love to be kept posted please  How old is he?


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah see there's the catch-- he's 22 hence the lower price... but he still runs state sporting times and i was considering taking him to state jumping- which is A grade 1.05-1.25m so yeah - he still has plenty of go in him at least another 5 years!! how old is ur sister? they need to be fairly competent coz if u want him to fire up as i said he'll run a 15-18sec barrel pattern


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

She's nearly 21. She gave up riding 2 years ago, but she's been leasing for the past 6 months and she's looking to buy. I swear she should be a jockey, she's shorter than me and skinnier.
22 hmm? I guess I could tell her about it, possibly talk to Mum and see if once he's retired, we could give him a forever home. I'll definately keep you posted. He's beautiful.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I have always had a soft spot for appaloosas, pintos and roans. I love unusual colours that stand out from the crowd. LOL.

Here's a few pictures that have caught my eye. = P

Oh. And also shiny horses....LOL.....SHINY!!!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My opinion varies from color to color...I really like all colors but different things within the color...

With chestnuts im really only fond of liver and darker chestnut horses...I like them either solid or they need to have lots of stockings and a blaze lol

With bays I prefer them solid or only with leg markings....I like extremely bright shinny bays or extremely dark leaning on black or mostly black bays....Ive found very few i really liked in the middle range...

I like just about all black horses....lol theres my exception to my picky-ness...

Palominos if they are that pretty gold color with lots of white markings but not paint spots...I just am not fond of palomino paints...

I like paints in just about any color if their pattern is balanced...same amount white as color on them... or if they have blue eyes they need to be mostly white with an attractive pattern of patches lol

With appys I prefer blanket patterns to leopard....snow capped apps are pretty too though...

With grays I love dapples!!! Dapples are a must have in greys!!! I also like them with bold white marks...though if the right shade they look good solid...Im not fond of fleabitten...and I like light greys to dark....but dark greys are the ones that look better to me solid so go figure lol

With roans I prefer Blue or Bay Roan over strawberry though I have seen a few good strawberry horses...And i like them solid or with bold face markings...they also make pretty paints...

And last but not least I love buckskin horses but only the darker ones and they can be solid or have chrome I dont really care I just love dark rich colored duns and buckskins....I also love it when they have primative markings...Grullo is also a good one...but i sorta just toss it in with buckskins an duns lol

Well there are my color opinions lol


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Grullos, blue roan, chocolate palomino, black, and dunalinos. Grullos definitly win my heart over every time though!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry. I just had to add another one I saw on this forum. His colour is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i have to say palomino, beacause i own one, hes a golden palomino in the summer but in the winter he gets really fluffy and just plain yellow. its not as pretty lol.
i also love bays, blacks (but true blacks, no brown at all), or red chestnuts.
not so much of an appy person, but i have seen some really cute ones


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like Black horses with a white face. I have a Semi Palomino. He is very light but sometimes he is a little darker in the fall. I also like roans.


----------

